# replacement stratosphere reroot and cwm DD



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

ok I had to get a replacement stratosphere. ( i did it by mail and the screen stopped working so I didn't worry about root or anything. I also have insurance.)

so I now need to re root and put cwm back on.
originally I did it te 'hard way' and it wasn't that hard for me (thanks KC).

I read the simplified root guide which puts cwm on the phone first using odin and then allows you to flash what ever you want. ( probably tweak stock for me with the tweak stock kernel.)

questions will this method give me the '!" and increase the counter.

i read a suggestion f using DD to put cwm on the phone but I cant find it. I figure I could try that and if it doesn't work then go the odin or hemdall method.

can someone point me in the direction of that. I cant find it. if that works I wil be happy to write it up fully. i thnk in the end it would be the easiest method to root now that we have all the files we need (cwm new kernels roms) because yu would not need heimdall or odin or the gadget drivers that have caused people trouble. just adb


----------



## K-Rich (Jan 5, 2012)

Increase what counter?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, flashing CWM increments the counter and sets the ! flag on startup.


----------

